# AMILO LI1718 led wifi kernel 3.X.X

## soban_

Wifi te instalowalem i uruchomilem u siebie na gentoo kiedys z wersja kernela 2.X.X i ladnie smigalo. Wymagany jest sterownik od lampki, ktora da dostep do karty wyfy problem polega na tym ze kernela mam juz 3.4.0

http://www.futuredesktop.com/linux/wireless_in_linux_with_acerhk_driver.txt - tutaj jest caly opis

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Download source code
> 
> $ cd $HOME
> 
> $ wget http://www.edbl.no/karmic/acerhk-fixed.tar.bz2
> ...

 schody zaczynaja sie tutaj:

```
soban-laptop acerhk-0.5.35 # make

cc -I/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include  -DMODVERSIONS -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -o acerhk.o acerhk.c

acerhk.c:39:26: fatal error: linux/config.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

compilation terminated.

make: *** [acerhk.o] Błąd 1
```

probowalem dac mu na sztywno w skrypcie

```
KERNELSRC?=/lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/build/include
```

jednak nie trybi, aby wifi zalapalo trzeba je wlaczyc w ten oto sposob

```
echo 1 > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled
```

tylko jak ten acerhk teraz dokompilowac?

//EDIT

Googlujac troche natrafilem na cos takiego: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acerhk/+bug/555828 a konkretniej: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acerhk/+bug/555828/comments/34 robiac zgodnie z tym: *Quote:*   

> #ifndef AUTOCONF_INCLUDED
> 
> //#include <linux/config.h>
> 
> #include <generated/autoconf.h>

 jednak teraz mam taki blad:

```
cc -I/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include  -DMODVERSIONS -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -o acerhk.o acerhk.c

In file included from /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/build/include/linux/kernel.h:15:0,

                 from /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/build/include/linux/moduleparam.h:6,

                 from acerhk.c:53:

/lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/build/include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: fatal error: asm/linkage.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

compilation terminated.

make: *** [acerhk.o] Błąd 1
```

Wyglada to tak: 

```
cat /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/build/include/linux/linkage.h -n | grep "asm/linkage.h"

     5  #include <asm/linkage.h>
```

Jakies pomysly co z tym moge zrobic?

----------

